# TMS Full Face Helmet Review



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

After a crash that took me out of the game for 13 months of recovery, thankfully just a knee and not my face or head, I have decided to upgrade most of my protection.

I am 42 and most of my riding is done at skateparks these days. I always wear pads and a helmet since I have a family, mortgage and career. I never ride without the gear and never care how I look. I am always blown away by the old brigade guys, both skaters and bike guys, who ride or skate without protection. Just seems dumb to me. It goes in the win column to still be getting air and stuff at 42. Why worry about appearance? I digress.

The last crash reinforced the need for good gear in that both knees, instead of just the left, and my right elbow would have had to be reconstructed without good pads and I would have probably had a concussion as well without my trusty old school pro-tec helmet.

When I got back to the park in early march I realized that I might as well dork all the way out and go with a full face helmet as well. after a quick search on ebay, I found TMS helmets. They sell motorcycle helmets.

Crazy cheap full face helmets....mine cost 35 shipped. Now before I get all the "Never scimp on something that can save your life..." I thought I would at least check it out for such a good price. Here's the helmet and here's me in it.

















It's an atv helmet. It's DOT rated. It's not real carbon fiber, just carbon fiber look abs or whatever plastic. It's not real heavy. It's a bit small for an xl, and the chin guard is a bit tight for my mug; but it's a decent helmet: especially for the price.

I have bought an xxl and we'll see about fit.

As for protection, it's at least as good as my protec ace, and it's full face. It's also at least as good as the old Gyro Switchblade that once saved my jaw and face from a nasty face plant years ago that left the rest of me really broken: my chin had a small abrasion from the inside of the helmet only.

I like it. I am big and don't ever think about the weight of my gear, especially since most of my riding requires gear designed to survive big hits on concrete. That being said, I think it's still in the same ballpark with other lower to mid priced full face mtb helmets.

Check 'em out. Search ebay. I like it enough to try the xxl, and if it's just the same size with thinner inner padding, I will send it back and use this one.

Oh, and I am not affiliated in any way with the company. I can't even tell you what tms stands for.

later.
ganze


----------



## _Maverick_ (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who thought people should be wearing full face helmets.


----------

